# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى العروس ..قسم لكل ما تحتاج إلية العروس فى ليلة العمر >  فساتين قصيرة للمناسبات الخفيفة

## الوسادة

*هاااااااي يا حلوين جبتلكم فساتــــــــين بتجنن ممكن نلبسها بمناسبات متل عيد ميلاد او حفلة نجاح او تخرج او حتى سهرة للأصحاب و على فكرة ممكن نلبسها بعرس او خطبة و بنكون كتيـــر ناعمين و مميزين عن بائي الصبايا 


































ان شالله يكونوا عجبوكم 

مع حبي 

الوسادة*

----------


## شمعة امل

حلويييييييييين كتييييييييييير 
ميرسي  :Eh S(7):

----------


## طوق الياسمين

حلو كتير

----------


## ورده السعاده

كتير ناعمين..

----------


## totoalharbi

وووووووووووووواووووووووووووووو 
كتير حلوين يسلموووووووووووو

----------


## جوليانا

*شكرررررررررررررا اكتير 
اكيد حلوين لانهم من اختيارك 
انت دائما رفيعة الذوق و الاختيار*

----------


## anoucha

مرسيييييييييييييييي

----------

